# Forwarded Port closing



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

This happens with every router I try. I just cant seem to keep a port open. I am pretty adept with computers and networking, but I cannot fix this. (I've tried 3 different routers.)

I am trying to host a ventrilo server so I need port 3784 open.

What happens is the port will close itself shortly after opening.
The router says its open, but it is closed.

The current router I am trying is a Netgear WPN842v2


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That would seem to indicate that it's not the router that's doing the port closing. I've never heard of a router spontaneously closing ports for no reason, I'd be looking on the computer that's running the server for this issue. Since you've tried more than one router, and that didn't fix it, the obvious conclusion is you're looking in the wrong place.


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

Its also with every computer :/

Well, Ive tried this netgear, and 2 linksys routers. My friends belsouth voip router works fine. Whats a different brand router you could suggest?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Again, I simply can't imagine the routers spontaneously closing ports. I'd suggest you try to pick an environment and analyze the actual issue, because I really don't believe routers even have the ability to do that.


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

Will do, Thanks


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

While the application is running, go to www.canyouseeme.org and check the port(s.) What message does it say?


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

Error: I could not see your service on (my ip) on port (3784)
Reason: Connection refused



Jason08 said:


> While the application is running, go to www.canyouseeme.org and check the port(s.) What message does it say?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

That means that there is no firewall or ISP that is blocking the port. It can mean there are no available services at that port. Are you sure that is the right port for the server?


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes I am.
The application I am trying to run is called Ventrilo Server.
Its port 3784.
The application is running and it is forwarded to the right computer.
I don't know what to do.

If it helps, the only way to actually get into the server (instead of being locked out because port closed) is to reset the router and connect instantly after the router has come back online.
I don't know how long but the port seems to close less than a minute after the router has been online

Here is a picture of my router port setup (note- the laptop and basement servers don't work either)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

As mentioned, *connection refused* does not indicate the port isn't forwarded, but rather that the server rejected the connection attempt. You're looking in the wrong place, which is why all the routers "fail" in the same manner.


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

Hmm, ok
Can you help me troubleshoot a bit?
It happens on every computer, but its not a problem with the ports being forwarded.
Is there a service on my network thats blocking it?
The only similarity I can think of about all the computers is that they have windows firewall disabled and AVG anti-virus installed.
One computer is vista x64, and two are xp pro.



JohnWill said:


> As mentioned, *connection refused* does not indicate the port isn't forwarded, but rather that the server rejected the connection attempt. You're looking in the wrong place, which is why all the routers "fail" in the same manner.


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

Also, to add to the confusion, the ports are working this morning. All of them.
I will be checking periodically and will post when they no longer work.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

You don't have the same port open to more than 1 computer, right?


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

Correct.

Also the ports are still staying open for some reason.
I'll reply to this topic when they close again, but they have been working since I left for class yesterday.


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

ok, Its 11:13 Am, and the port is closed again.
So, it was working for a little over 24 hours.
I have no idea whats different now either.
I checked it at around 9:30 and it was fine.
I watched a movie, then when I came back the port was closed.


Error: I could not see your service on (my ip) on port (3784)
Reason: Connection refused

"Most residential ISP's block ports to combat viruses and spam." -http://www.canyouseeme.org/
Do you think my isp could be blocking ports for spam or anything?

Also I just reset my router and timed how long it took for the port to be closed. - 15 seconds


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't think your ISP is blocking it, because then it should be blocked at all times.


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah, I was just brainstorming. Any other ideas? or am I stuck....


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you have a separate modem? If so, try connecting directly to it and try the server.


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

My modem only works through the first computer it was setup on and the router (mac address clone). The first computer is gone, so if I want the internet I have to use the router.
Darn internet provider ><



Jason08 said:


> Do you have a separate modem? If so, try connecting directly to it and try the server.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What's the ISP and the exact make/model of that modem? I'm having a hard time believing that you can't connect anything else.


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

Comcast - Motorola SB5100


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

All you have to do with Comcast is turn off power to the modem for 30 seconds or more when you change the attached device.


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, I feel sheepish.
Ok, I plugged my server directly into internet. 

Success: I can see your service on (my ip) on port (3784)
Your ISP is not blocking port 3784

If its not my router or isp, what can all the computers have in common?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, that message now means it is working.


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes I realize that. It works without the router/firewall plugged in. But I have multiple computers and I need my router to give them access to the internet as well as security.
My problem still, is the forwarded ports in my router do not stay open.



Jason08 said:


> Well, that message now means it is working.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

You are using static IPs for those computers right? Those IPs are also outside the DHCP range, right?


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

The internal ip address and auto assigned by the router. The router reserved the ip address for the specific computers (by using their mac addresses) So to answer your question, yes the internal ip addresses never change.


Sorry If I am starting to seem a bit agitated. I have been dealing with this problem for a long time and have never been able to fix it.


----------

